# Social Media Ripping Apart Society



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/d6e1riShmak


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

Facebook is low budget Hollywood.  People make up a fairy tale life they wished they had and then try to get approval from thousands of people they don't know.  Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Luxx (Jan 20, 2018)

Agreed deleted that shit awhile ago


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

my co workers always knew the inside scoop on the work drama, they said they get it from facebook and kept saying I need to get on it. I wish I didnt join but in the same token I connected up with a lot of friends I havent talked to in a long time


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 22, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> . . . but in the same token I connected up with a lot of friends I havent talked to in a long time



The way I look at it is, if I haven't kept in touch with someone, there's a reason.

Never had a Fartbook account, never will.  Got better things to do.


----------



## beanz (Jan 23, 2018)

Facebook = forum

what's the difference?

You get a level of anonymity on a forum.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> The way I look at it is, if I haven't kept in touch with someone, there's a reason.
> 
> Never had a Fartbook account, never will.  Got better things to do.


I joined the AF and moved to the west coast, havent talked to some of my best friends growing up we all moved from our hometown, I was traveling alot for work which put my in their towns they are living now, was cool I was able to meet up with my old friends thats a plus side to facebook


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrnXv-g4yKU


----------

